# sorry



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Sorry I have not been around, my internet was off but now restored but this is once again a busy busy week for me. I took over my new business today and I also hope to move into my apartment this week... Inshaalah so I may not be around much during the day but I will be in the evening.

Maiden


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry I have not been around, my internet was off but now restored but this is once again a busy busy week for me. I took over my new business today and I also hope to move into my apartment this week... Inshaalah so I may not be around much during the day but I will be in the evening.
> 
> Maiden


So an awful lot going on for you this week then......but hope all goes ok in both departments and that your new business is very successful :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry I have not been around, my internet was off but now restored but this is once again a busy busy week for me. I took over my new business today and I also hope to move into my apartment this week... Inshaalah so I may not be around much during the day but I will be in the evening.
> 
> Maiden


Sorry - do we know you? :noidea:


:behindsofa:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Sorry - do we know you? :noidea:
> 
> 
> :behindsofa:


arty: guys, the party is over


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Sorry - do we know you? :noidea:
> 
> 
> :behindsofa:


I think I remember her? English girl  with an habit of kicking young boys out of their bicycles?. She used to moderate the forum and was and avid poster here but ever since she moved to Spain never heard again from her. Must be busy dancing Pasodobles with Paco and Manolo. 
Oh come on MS< we miss you! Come back in here and keep us posted


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I think I remember her? English girl  with an habit of kicking young boys out of their bicycles?. She used to moderate the forum and was and avid poster here but ever since she moved to Spain never heard again from her. Must be busy dancing Pasodobles with Paco and Manolo.
> Oh come on MS< we miss you! Come back in here and keep us posted


:clap2:

Just waiting to read her new thread "My Pepe is different"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Just waiting to read her new thread "My Pepe is different"


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:like it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I think I remember her? English girl  with an habit of kicking young boys out of their bicycles?. She used to moderate the forum and was and avid poster here but ever since she moved to Spain never heard again from her. Must be busy dancing Pasodobles with Paco and Manolo.
> Oh come on MS< we miss you! Come back in here and keep us posted




English girl!!!! I am Scottish, did you not recognise the accent?

I am going crazy, my house should have been through but they keep giving me pieces of paper to sign and asking for bank statements which I refuse to give as I paying cash.. to cut a long story short I have told them if I am not in by Friday to forget it and I will find somewhere else. Plus they keep wanting to put my daughter and son in law on the sale paper despite being told it has nothing to do with them.
The only Manolo I know is on my feet


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hee hee hee - calling a Scot English is a well big upset . . . but I think its really funny


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> hee hee hee - calling a Scot English is a well big upset . . . but I think its really funny




You would


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

the aspiration of every Scot is to be called English. :clap2: eep:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> the aspiration of every Scot is to be called English. :clap2: eep:




I am checking the small print-- I am sure there is an infraction that I can give for that


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> English girl!!!! I am Scottish, did you not recognise the accent?
> 
> I am going crazy, my house should have been through but they keep giving me pieces of paper to sign and asking for bank statements which I refuse to give as I paying cash.. to cut a long story short I have told them if I am not in by Friday to forget it and I will find somewhere else. Plus they keep wanting to put my daughter and son in law on the sale paper despite being told it has nothing to do with them.
> The only Manolo I know is on my feet


I was just teasing you, of course I know you aren't english, although I didn't notice a particularly strong scottish accent. 
Oh, dear...Sorry to hear about your troubles, I am surprised they ask for your bank statements since you are paying cash...weird. Probably your ultimatum will work just fine, and hopefully things will be shorted by tomorrow.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am known in Scottish accent terms as "polite"

I have pulled out of the apartment.. maybe all this hassle is to warn me not to buy, but I have agreed to buy a small terraced house in the old part of Novelda. I am moving into a hotel this evening until the house sale has gone through.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am known in Scottish accent terms as "polite"
> 
> I have pulled out of the apartment.. maybe all this hassle is to warn me not to buy, but I have agreed to buy a small terraced house in the old part of Novelda. I am moving into a hotel this evening until the house sale has gone through.


and you thought it was only Egypt that that made life difficult for you but hopefully all will be sorted soon and then you can start to enjoy your new life


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> and you thought it was only Egypt that that made life difficult for you but hopefully all will be sorted soon and then you can start to enjoy your new life


lol tell me about it however the town I was originially going to was for family reasons and in around about way I have decided to start doing things that suit me first and this house will. I am a stroll away from cafes, bars and even the casino, I know a Pepe and Fran in town too lol


----------

